# Thoughts On Sage One 7wt



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you are getting it at a close out price and using it for what you described above, then I'd say....










See, even Phil could cast a fly rod for reds!


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

It's an awesome rod.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got one. Haven't had a chance to get on water only messed around with it once but don't think it's too stiff or overly fast. 

Need some more time 

That is just the 5 min impression. I'm a novice btw


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Great rod for reds. In head to head comparison I reach for the method but the one is a fantastic rod and definitely not to stiff and will he great for slot reds in moderate wind. 
At the current price it's hard to beat.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I use one for reds unless blowing hard then 8-9. 

I bought most of my rods when Sage discounted the One. Great rods.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I love this blank. I would snag it if you can.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

What line are y'all using for your 7wt One? I throw BTT on my other rods. Is this a good fit for the One?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use btt on my one 6 wt.


----------

